# B14 Rear Disc Conversion



## mcr_nismo (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Everyone! 

i have a 1998 Nissan Sentra 1.6. Manual Trans, 4 door model.

unfortunately..it has drum brakes...me no likey. does anyone know how i can swap out to disc?

i work at autozone and did some research and it seems like for the most part i just swap the emergency brake cables, buy calipers, new brake hoses to fit the calipers and that should do it.

is there anymore to it? what about axle beam, and is it gonna be straightforward to adapt it or do i need monting hardware?

oh and is there gonna be a problem with the proportioning valve or is it the same for drum/disc??


----------



## mcr_nismo (Jan 15, 2008)

adding to the question above....my car does not hav abs.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

If you do a search on here, this has been covered before. There is a conversion kit you can buy where the only other thing you will need are e-brake cables, calipers and pads or you can swap the entire rear beam assembly. Search in the B14 subforum and your question should get answered. Hope that helps.


----------



## mcr_nismo (Jan 15, 2008)

sweet. i'll look into it


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

no you dont have abs. as far as i remember the option for abs on our sentras was 4 disc abs, but if your still doubting, search the forum it was discussed recently and some one suggested to check the dash lights to see if you have the abs light. best of luck with the install and keep us posted.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

crap sorry, read that wrong...though it was a question, woops!


----------



## Jr71vette (Dec 13, 2003)

Fastbrakes.com has the conversion kit...it works great-you will need a 93-97 altima master cylinder to compenseate for the disc brakes in the back


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*Question*

I recently bought a Pulsar (RNN14) to swap the suspension on my B13. I'm in a jam because the front right-side hub is damaged. I am presently looking for a right front hub, a pair of front calipers and rotors (AD22VF) and a pair of rear calipers and rotors.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

Still in search of a "knuckle/hub" and "control link" from a NX2000 or B3 SE-R. Anyone can help?


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

Kariba said:


> Still in search of a "knuckle/hub" and "control link" from a NX2000 or B3 SE-R. Anyone can help?


The "control link" is also known as the "radius rod" or "torque arm".


----------

